# December 2014 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to December's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Hmongol!*

Hmongol (25 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Atena (15 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

registereduser (7 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

logisticsguy (7 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MsAqua (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

litelboyblu (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

carrohason (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Trippshep (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

DragonFish (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Demysta (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tank Gurl (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

PonyJumper101 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

madmonahan (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Canis (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

alisha221 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

FishyFishy89 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Morguex (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

DreamerHorse (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Aluyasha (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

CoolishPrune3 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

carlos puron (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

snowflake311 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

txbettaowner (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Indigo Betta (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

JelloBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Zooxe (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Lyshymo (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

lexyfly (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Mashiro (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

charislynne (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Elsewhere (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

ilykadothechacha (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Rosencrantz32 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Glory (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

hollyk (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

B3TT45 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

happypappy (0 votes)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Congrats to **Hmongol!* lovely bettas everyone its nice to see the contest working I hope it stays working this time.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

wow, my little boy came in second!!

I love the winner though, that was the one I voted for. Congratulations!

So glad the contest is working again. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## itsme123 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi! Is there a January Betta Photo of the Month contest?


----------



## BettaSpoiler900 (Dec 27, 2013)

Where are the January results?!


----------



## HunterjHorses (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## BettaSpoiler900 (Dec 27, 2013)

When are the January results coming out?!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Congratulations! They're all so sweet.


----------

